# (not live anymore) v-cube 4 first impression live streaming!



## masterofthebass (Jan 28, 2013)

Just got my v-cube 4 in and I'll be streaming my first moments with it live:

http://justin.tv/nibblr


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 28, 2013)

Do I just click that link and wait for something to happen?

Oh.. multiple slice moves.. please?  I am SO curious how that cube does with those 


Ah it's running now


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

I am joining...

EDIT: I'm watching.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 28, 2013)

same here, looks like it turns really nicely, but I'm slow at 4x4 xD


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 28, 2013)

In. 
The cube seems to perform really nice. Hopefully Dan will upload a nice review for it later.


----------



## chris410 (Jan 28, 2013)

Will the V4 be competition legal? Dan..you move so fast all I see is a blur of colors! It appears the cube is actually very smooth from the video.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 28, 2013)

The cubic version will be, this pillowed is not.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 28, 2013)

chris410 said:


> Will the V4 be competition legal?



Why wouldn't it be...?
The flat version will, the pillowed won't be.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks again for the stream. I really like the pillowed because of the shape, but as I have trouble with the pillowed 2x2 I will wait for the cubic version. But definitely getting this cube now that I have seen it like this 

So.. THANKS!


----------



## panyan (Jan 28, 2013)

cool, never watch a live stream before


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 28, 2013)

ok... so I just finished playing with it for the first few hours and I'll sum up my thoughts:

Obviously there's limitations for speedsolving because it is pillowed, which definitely effects how I can hold the cube during some algorithms. The fact that it is white and has black stickers isn't great for my recognition, and coupled with the fact I haven't been cubing much lately, I haven't really gotten any good times with it. 

As for the feel and turning of the puzzle itself, I'm extremely pleased with it and can't wait for a black cubic one eventually. It's exactly what I always figured a v-4 would be and it really does feel the most 3x3-esque out of any 4x4 I've tried. I'd like for it to be able to get a bit tighter, but that is just personal preference, and even when the screws are as tight as they go, the puzzle feels a bit looser than what I'd prefer. Most people won't have a problem with this I don't think.

I'll be putting up a video review in a few days with some solves if you missed the livestream so look out for that if you want.


----------



## applemobile (Jan 28, 2013)

Why do they insist on pillowed cubes. Everyone hates pillowed cubes.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 28, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Why do they insist on pillowed cubes. Everyone hates pillowed cubes.


I believe it makes them look significantly different next to an official one in a toy store (and thus sell better). It's not really aimed at the serious speedcubing crowd.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 28, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I believe it makes them look significantly different next to an official one in a toy store (and thus sell better). It's not really aimed at the serious speedcubing crowd.



Yeah, I would imagine this is it. Apparently they get more sales of pillowed cubes than flat ones anyway, which is probably why it came first, because it's more likely to generate interest at the upcoming toy fairs that they're showing it at (New york? idr)


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 28, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Why do they insist on pillowed cubes. Everyone hates pillowed cubes.



I think I may be the only person that likes pillowed and white cubes :3.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 29, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Why do they insist on pillowed cubes. Everyone hates pillowed cubes.



The flat one is coming. Trust me I can't wait for it.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 29, 2013)

Why aren't pillowed cubes allowed in competitions?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 29, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Why aren't pillowed cubes allowed in competitions?



because you can see 5 sides at the same time


----------



## LNZ (Jan 29, 2013)

But the WCA does allow pillowed 7x7x7 cubes in official conpetitions.

Of all the nxnxn cubes the WCA has events for, the 7x7 is unique.

And I will buy a V-cube 4.


----------



## NSKuber (Jan 29, 2013)

LNZ said:


> But the WCA does allow pillowed 7x7x7 cubes in official conpetitions.


Maybe because for a long time there wasn't any cubic 7x7's at all? And even now, not all people have SS 7x7.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Jan 30, 2013)

masterofthebass, the v-4 isnt out yet correct? you just got in a week or so before release?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> masterofthebass, the v-4 isnt out yet correct? you just got in a week or so before release?



it probably wont be out for a month or so


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php?cat=267

V-4b is out in assembled and DIY., Hopefully there will be better springs in the DIY set. Can't wait for the cubic now


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 31, 2013)

Note that the price listed is EXCLUDING shipping. It'll appear after you log in. Almost 10 euros to get it here, I am waiting a bit longer.

Why on earth would the DIY set have different springs??


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Note that the price listed is EXCLUDING shipping. It'll appear after you log in. Almost 10 euros to get it here, I am waiting a bit longer.
> 
> Why on earth would the DIY set have different springs??



The DIY sety comes with 3 sets of springs, usually gives a range of different tensions. The production version only comes with one. Based on what dan said in his first impressions, I think it would be a better idea for people to get the DIY when it comes out for the cubic, and then just ask for an assembly video from someone.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 31, 2013)

Ohhhh THAT I didn't know. Thanks for stating and I will keep that in mind alright. Maybe Memyselfandpi would want to make one, if we ask? 

In fact.. going to ask 

And asked


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm going to be receiving the 3 spring types tomorrow, so I'll be able to test how each of them performs. I have a feeling slightly stiffer springs will boost stability a tad.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 15, 2013)

There is a black pillowed out now, I think you'll be more pleased on that one 
http://www.v-cubes.com/ecom/product.php?productid=16201


now we wait for the cubic


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks like I'm not going to get the V-cube 4 before my next comp then. Bit of a shame, but I'm sure it will be worth the wait. 
Also, is it possible to buy the adjustable cores from them yet for the V-cube 5-7 ?


----------



## LNZ (Feb 15, 2013)

I did order a white V-Cube 4b directly from V-Cubes. And it arrived on 11/02/2013. I have solved it about 20 times and it is a very good cube and it is worth buying.

The one big downer is the cost. With a joint order that includes stickers for V2b, V3b and V7 cubes and including S/H and a mysterious "processing fee", 
the V4b was about $32 AUD.

Already very expensive as is, but if I just ordered the cube only and no stickers, the cube would be about $48 AUD.

You can buy a SS4 (including S/H) for about $12 AUD. And even the SS6 and SS7 is less than this.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 15, 2013)

I tried to follow along there, but I don't see the stickers added version being cheaper than the no stickers version?


----------



## LNZ (Feb 15, 2013)

It's called a joint order. That is you order two or more items in one shipment from the same supplier.

There are many ways to proportion the S/H costs to many items.

I used the assumption at all four items (V2b stickers, V3b stickers, V7 stickers and the V4b cube) had equal S/H cost so you could 
divide the S/H part into four equal parts, so it made the stickers much more costly than getting them from cubesmith and the V4b
cube is much cheaper in the process. This is called charging by volume, not weight. Many couriers actually charge S/H by volume rather than weight.

You can put a feather into a 1m x 1m x 1m box and send it. Charging by volume assumes the feather uses up all the space in the box,
even though it does not. Charging by weight only considers the weight of the box and the feather. As more and more stuff comes to us
by air and not by sea, charging by volume in airplanes with limited storage in volume capacity is more natural.

Anyway you do the calculations, the V4b is a very, very expensive 4x4 cube.

And unless you buy every puzzle product from a bricks and mortar (ie phyiscally present and standing) shop, this stuff should be considered.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 15, 2013)

Yesh.. but you pay more for the entire order, and I get stickers I don't need then 

So.. unless you NEED the stickers it isn't profitable.


----------

